

Will the iPhone 4S work with 3g on t-mobile? - testingaec

Now that it's a 'world phone', will it be able to get 3G on all networks, or will it be like the iphone 4 with only 2g on T-mobile?
======
martey
<http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html> shows that the iPhone 4S has the same
GSM bands as the iPhone 4 (T-Mobile 3G uses the 1700 Mhz frequency, which no
iPhone supports).

The "world phone" designation refers to the fact that the iPhone 4S has a
dual-mode CDMA/GSM radio.

